# Missing driver for Samsung cd-rom sc-148c



## londonman42 (May 13, 2006)

Hi

I have recently bought a second hand computer running windows 2000professional. I have set it up and managed to install internet software but when i went to install other discs windows was not seeing the cd-rom drive and saying there was a code 31 error and when i looked in the device properties it told me the driver was missing. Can you help me with this?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## mooml (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't do what i said...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't try to install any drivers for that drive! Here's the common fix for missing CD's. No drivers are required for optical storage for Windows of any version.

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## londonman42 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks very much. It worked a treat!!!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

do we know WHY this happens?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many applications that use the burning capabilities of the drive install filters in the filter chain. If they're not uninstalled correctly, or otherwise become corrupted, the filters point to the wrong place and the drive is no longer recognized. It used to be blamed on EZ-Creator, but lots of applications can cause the issue.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Many applications that use the burning capabilities of the drive install filters in the filter chain. If they're not uninstalled correctly, or otherwise become corrupted, the filters point to the wrong place and the drive is no longer recognized. It used to be blamed on EZ-Creator, but lots of applications can cause the issue.


ah yes the filter chain know it well


----------



## migco1au (Apr 19, 2007)

I have Dell Optiplex GX60. Bought second hand. Install the operating system. WIndows XP home edition. CD ROM is Samsung SC-148C. Only reading operating system CD. Any other CD's are unable to read. Please help. I tried to do the same thing what John Will has mentioned but I do not know how to go further and give vcalue for Value Data


----------



## cwf11 (Sep 27, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Don't try to install any drivers for that drive! Here's the common fix for missing CD's. No drivers are required for optical storage for Windows of any version.
> 
> Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.
> 
> ...


So quick question - if the desktop has a SCSI card, would these changes still work? Or would making these changes to the registry affect the computer's ability to read the harddrive on startup?

Thanks.


----------



## girls4 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a used Dell Dimension 4600, and managed to deactivate the Samsung cd-rom sc-148c and CD-R/RW SW-248f while trying to clean up the previous owners programs to make it run faster. Initially when I pasted the file into the Notepad it didn't work--was I crushed! This morning, just for kicks, I opened the file off the desktop--and--to my thrill the question about adding it to the registry showed up, and now the cd-roms are working!!! Thank you so, so much!


----------

